# Spreading the mahalo around



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I want to give props to everyone who has up ,side ,down or how ever you get that video, links and info about the toro stuff on to this thing we call cyberspace...I am lucky if any one can figure out what I am trying to say. with my typing. they have all tried to teach me how to type the min words per minute. but even after 20 years all I can do is hunt and peck at this thing. I always have someone do the typing for me.. so if you see posts in all caps. I am not shouting at anybody. it is that my typing just blows the big one. MAHALO TO YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpilk99 (Nov 29, 2012)

PowerShift!!!

You should check out something called Dragon Software, Dragon - Dragon NaturallySpeaking - Nuance  - Nuance . If you're computer has a microphone, most do nowadays, or you can buy one and plug it in... But, it allows you to talk to the computer and it types for you . Could be pretty cool for ya.

Have a great weekend - hoping for snow here in Massatuckey!

Jay


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

don't feel bad powershift i got banned from typing ( lunch and french too  ) back in eigth grade


----------

